# Whipping up some rub



## deejaydebi (Jun 22, 2007)

Doing a bit of smoking tonight and tomorrow and needed to whip up a little of Jeff's Top Secret Naked Rib Rub. I am always running out of this stuff!

For you newbies this is Jeff's secret recipe for a rub that's good on anything. Almost makes it's own sauce - ya gotta try it! Don't for to order Jeff's BBQ sauce too it's great stuff!

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 23, 2007)

Here Here! What she said ... Awesome stuff!


----------



## mdgoos (Jun 23, 2007)

Trying it for the first time tomorrow, i hope i can sleep tonight.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 23, 2007)

And here's what it's all for ... none of Jeffs rub on the pastrami of course

I love a full smoker!

Two pastriamis from flats
two pastraimis for points
3 ribs
2 fattys
2 rings of bologna


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 23, 2007)

While I'm waiting to wrap the ribs I gonna go whip up some of that venison bacon got my order from Curleys last night.

I don't have any venison so I'm using ground beef. They had both kinds of spice available. I'll let you know!


----------



## monty (Jun 23, 2007)

I am going to start making Jeff's rub tenfold. I have not posted much lately but I have had a few opportunities to throw together a smoke and I will vote for Jeff in 2008!

"A rack o'ribs in every smoker and a butt for everyone to pull!

CHeers!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 23, 2007)

Beleive it or not this was a 6 fold batch. It fits in a tupperware bowl and gives plenty enough space to mix. !0 would probably fit nice too.


Fattys done and Beef Bacon is mixed. Thank god for fattys I was about staved to death!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jun 23, 2007)

You are the girl, Debi.  As always, you have a great plan and the ability to make it happen.  Go for it girl.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 23, 2007)

Kind of like assembly line smoking I guess!


----------



## ultramag (Jun 23, 2007)

Everything is looking great Debi!!! 

Sir Monty, I can get on board w/ the TulsaJeff in '08 drive. He is as qualified as any of the others I would bet. I bet none of them got their own rub and sauce either.


----------



## monty (Jun 23, 2007)

We could have some fun with this, Chad!

Most politicians just blow smoke and waste it!
When Jeff blows smoke
You can taste it!

Think we have something here?

Cheers!


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 7, 2007)

Hello,

  You seem to be a likely source for information. I'm looking for a basic spare rib marinade that will give me an apple flavoring. I plan to add a dry rub just before hitting the smoker which will have a mixture of apple/mesquite wood, but after they spend a night in the fridge. Any reply would be a start for me. thanks Mucho.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 7, 2007)

Basic apple marinade??? Use apple cider, you'll love it


----------



## monty (Jul 7, 2007)

Add a little cooking sherry to that apple cider. It will help the penetration and add a bit of body to the marinade. I would suggest about a 5/1 ratio apple cider/ sherry. And PLEASE make sure you are using real apple cider, not some sugared up imitation.

Cheers!


----------

